# Catena and Lackadaisy



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of Catena?

http://www.catenamanor.com/

There is also Lackadaisy Cats.

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Alphares (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm in love with Lackadaisy Cats ^^
I love how the artist draws the cats in a mix of cartoon and realstyle...


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Catena is Wunderber! ^_^ I've got it faved and am currently waiting for the artist to get back to work on it in Sept!


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 5, 2008)

love both


----------



## Tweek (Sep 1, 2008)

Lackadaisy is amazing! I've been a fan of Tracy Butler's art since I was about 14, so when she posted the first comics I think I actually squealed. There was a frightening gap in her art posting, and I thought she had fallen off the map, but I kept looking at her site every month or so with faith as my only support. Seeing her start updating her page again was like witnessing the resurrection of Jesus or something. 

I'm _so_ glad she won those awards recently too; she deserves much wider recognition than she currently gets, and the publishing of those comics is going to help her so much in that regard.

Catena looks pretty funny too, I gotta read it ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

Read them both. Catena is pretty mediocre, but with a decent style.

Lackadaisy, well, that's just in a league of it's own. 8)


----------

